# Lets have a Give away! (Entry Until 2-Oct-14. 6:00GMT)



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Well 1000 likes came and passed without me even noticing! In honor of all the praise I have received I offer the below slingshot. Its Wenge and Cocobolo. I had to do a little doctoring on the fork tip I split some off whilst rounding the tips but its not noticeable at all. I will say this is by no means my greatest creation but its functional and should be used and abused! Thanks for all the support over the years! This place has been a big part of my life now for coming on four years. In all that's changed over them four years people, jobs, pets, etc through the rough and smooth its comforting to have a hobby that I share with a niche of people who are all here for the same reason. Slingshots!





~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Conditions of entry are: *

1.Minimum of 100 posts.

2.Confirmation by entry that you are over 16 years of age and understand all the required safety/common sense use of slingshot.

To enter please post the next number in the sequence after the above poster,

For example 1,"a user" I am in.

2."another user" I am in.

Entry will close* 2nd of October at 6:00GMT* entries after will not be included. winner will be announced some point Thursday evening.Winner will be determined by a RNG.(random.org)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Really? Confirmation of age?


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

1. I'm in, and in doing so, confirm that I am of the legal age of majority in my fair state. Congrats on nearing 4 years here.

(edit: did I get that right?)


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

1 tsm

2 treefork


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I am in being 70 yrs old ,,being well over 16

1.TSM

2, TreeFork

3.Oldmiser


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Well over 16 and having fun to be hear ! Thanks !

4.leon13


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I am over 16 too. Thanks for this cool giveaway and congrats on the milestone!

1) TSM
2) treefork
3)~AKAOldMiser
4)leon13
5) SmilingFury

Thanks again!
SF


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks so much for being so generous. That is a fine looking frame, and I am certain some lucky person is going to be very happy with it.

As for me ... well, as I have said before, I have more frames than I can shoot now, so I will give the rest a chance at it.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm in at #6. Sweet looking frame. Good luck gang!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

7. Johnkrakatoa
I AM OF AGE 
Thx for the chance to win! Gl to all entrants and grats to 1k posts!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm in

8.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm In! 
9


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I am in over 16 in age under 16 mentaly.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Congratulations!

I'm in 10

Thanks for the chance


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Ghost posted while I was typing so I guess that makes me 11


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm in

12) I'm in & Confirm by entry that I am over 16 years of age and understand all the required safety/common sense use of slingshot.

_mostly :naughty:_


----------



## silenceater (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm in and I'm over 16 and I guess I'm lucky 13 lol


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Being a newbie, I'd love to be in and win a sweet catty! But unfortunately we are not allowed by the craftsman. Maybe there will be a giveaway someday for the newbies to help get them started and keep them excited! Good luck to all!!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

stinger said:


> I'm in at #6. Sweet looking frame. Good luck gang!


And I'm over 16.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm in and I'm over 16


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Im in no. 7, and I am 16 

-HP Slinghshots


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi B, I'm in at no 8 I think. I've passed 16 at least twice


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

I've counted and I think I'm in at 15. Would have been nice if the order was kept up though! 
15.youcanthide


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm of age. Thank you for the awsome giveaway!


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

shew97 said:


> I'm in and I'm over 16


#16 i think?


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I am in, over the required age. Thanks for the chance! Good luck everyone.

#17


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

I have grandchildren over age 16 who can confirm that I'm over 16. The common sense thing could be debated, but IMO I think I'm OK there.

So... I'm in... #18.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Dang I turn 15 the 29th wish it were 16 .


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm in #19! Thanks BC


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Ben congrats on ur 4 years buddy. And thank u so much for ur contributions to our community. I love looking at ur beautiful work. It's always a pleasure. Ur a very talented craftsman with a unique style that I greatly appreciate. Here's hoping u have many many many more wonderful years here . I'm in, #20


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

i confirm that I am over 16 at time of giveaway and have at least a sliver of common sense (I think)

I'm in at #21


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm over 16, and I'm in!

Thanks


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm in as #23 and over 16 too


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm in #24


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Keep em coming guys! I will tidy up the entries when I return from work.


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

In as #26 and slightly over 16


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

I've been 16, 3 times so I'm in. Not sure what number I am, 26 or 27.

Well done for the 4 years, it's a big part in my life too. :thumbsup:


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I'm in and over 16
Thanks
#27 I think


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm in at #29. Definitely over 16 and know a ss can destroy things.

Thanks for the chance BC.


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

#30

I'm in (and over 16 by a wide margin). Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi forum, I have re read my OP and LOL'd hard at how I have worded the terms of entry. I don't want written proof of age, I am just "assuming by you entering that you are 16 years of age, if you all get my drift". I have also decided to relax the posting restrictions any member with over 30 posts having being a member for longer than a month are welcome to join. PLEASE for the sake of having to sort it all again copy paste the list with your entry number going forward. BC

1.TSM
2.treefork
3.AKAOldMiser
4.Leon13
5.SmilingFury
6,stinger
7. Johnkrakatoa
8.rockslinger
9.ryguy27
10.ghost0311/8541
11.you'llshootyereyeout
12.JonM
13.silenceater
14.devils son in law
15.shew97
16.HP Slingshots
17.MagicTorch100
18.youcanthide
19.S.S. sLinGeR
20.D.Nelson
21.Lacumo
22.sharpshooterJD
23.Narcaleptic sling shotter
24.DougDynasty
25.superman365
26.E.G.
27.stej
28.e~shot
29.flippinfool
30.Deano 1
31.squirrel squasher
32.erniepc1
33.kwinpr


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Last 30 minutes forum! Winner will be drawn in 1-2 hours


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok entries are locked in and I will screen cap the number


----------

